# Millie has a lump?



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Just noticed today that Millie has a lump around one of her nipples. She's been nursing a litter of 4 so could it be just from nursing? Her behaviour hasn't changed, she's still lively and active, eating and drinking fine, and doesn't mind the lump being touched when handled.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Depending on how big it is, it sounds like a tumor or mastitis. Either way, she may need to see a vet or be euthanized.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Sounds likely that it is mastitis. I have no idea how/if it is treatable in mice. The vet will likely give anti-inflammatory and/or anti-biotics to Millie, if it is indeed treatable in them. Hope she is ok x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They usually have to surgically remove the nipple and milk duct because it is too small to flush out like you would with a dog or cat. If you don't have the duct removed relatively quickly, the pressure will build, infection will spread, and the mouse will die. I've only dealt with this once. It's not very common, but it does happen.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I really hope this is treatable. I love her to bits.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's hoping everything works out!

If it grows over night, it could be either a tumor or a mastitis as both are known to grow very quickly.

It if grows more slowly, it may be an abscess or a cyst. The only way to know for sure is to take her to a vet.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I would say it's mastitis. I had a mouse treated by a vet for this many years ago. She anaesthetised her, cleared the gunk out and all was well and she started nursing her babies again as soon as she came round. Unfortunately it reappeared, so I think Jack is right and the nipple would possibly have to be removed if that's possible.

http://www.fancymice.info/tumourarticle.htm#mast


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I nearly choked on my drink when i looked at that link! her lump looks so trivial compared to that poor mouse. I have one of my dogs at the vets this week to be Speyed so i will take Millie along to get her checked over. I'll keep you all posted. xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The mouse I had, had a mastitis about the same size as the one Cait posted before I euthanized her. The vet said that it would grow and grow until it not only ruptured and caused infection and hemorrhaging but that as long as she continued to nurse her babies it would grow "inward" as well and push on her internal organs so basically it wasn't a matter of _if_ it would kill her but *when*. I'm convinced that had I not chosen to euthanize her it would eventually have killed her and she would have suffered much more pain than she did. It only took a few days to grow to that size, so if yours isn't growing it may not be mastitis.

It's unfortunate that something which is relatively easily treated in larger animals cannot be the same on a mouse.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah i know what you mean Jack. I'm keeping a close eye on Millie. Thankfully her litter is eating solids now, they've developed really quickly. I'm going to leave her be tonight and check her in the morning. xxx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Update - Millies lump seems to have gone down in size today. Will check her again tonight.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Update:

I kept an eye on the lump I noticed...and it went down in about 24/36 hours. No trace of it at all. Am wondering if she was just a bit tender from nursing 4 really hungry big babies. Her litter has since been rehomed and Millie is having some well earned rest


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad everything worked out for you and Millie, just be careful that it doesn't come back!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah i'm keeping a close eye on her, but so far so good. xx


----------

